
Apple weighs delaying 5G iPhone launch by months, sources say - MBCook
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Coronavirus/Apple-weighs-delaying-5G-iPhone-launch-by-months-sources-say
======
celticninja
good. find a new supply chain that is not so reliant on China.

